# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  A adopter adorable lapin nain

## Pouciclette

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							






 Bonjour,

Je dois me séparer de mon lapin nain bélier Popi avec beaucoup de regrets
Popi a 2 ans, il est stérilisé, vacciné et propre.

C'est un lapin très câlin il a beaucoup d'affection à donner
il est sage mais ne supporte plus d'être seul. 
Je recherche pour lui un foyer avec un ou d'autres lapins

Il aime les enfants et s'entend très bien avec les chiens (testé)

J'habite dans le 95 proche Cergy

----------


## bidule67

Bonjour

Vous pouvez essayer de contacter en parallèle des associations comme Au Bazar des Nac, Marguerite...

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour, je vous invite à cliquer sur modifier le message afin de remplir le formulaire d'adoption.*

----------


## camilia

Bonjour!
Est-il toujours disponible? 
Cdt

----------

